# Happy New Year! :)



## bittersweet (Nov 4, 2005)

Here's to 2006 everybody, may ourselves, our familes and our TiVos have a long happy life and a great new year!

Tom x


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Seconded


----------



## bhedge (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes Happy New Year to everyone.

I was in my front street at about 12:05 last night when I heard a party up the road doing the communal 5...4...3...2...1...Auld Lang Syne thing and thought "hmm I wonder if they've got TiVo or Sky+ etc. and rewound the TV 5 minutes earlier on". Did anyone else make this mistake or were they running in a different timezone to me?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

... our New Year started at about 01.03 as we were watching a film at midnight. 

I wondered what all the commotion outside was about earlier...


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Happy New Year to all our friends "Across the Pond"!


----------

